# Auf ComboBox Auswahl reagieren



## InExplicit (24. Januar 2007)

Hi, 

da ich durch suchen nichts gefunden habe, poste ich das hier extra! 

Wer kann mir helfen!?

Ich will auf die Auswahl einer Combobox reagieren  gehört diesem Problem dazu

Bitte um schnelle hilfe! Hab nicht mehr lange Zeit! 

Danke euch!

Lg InEx


----------



## Maik (24. Januar 2007)

Und warum startest du dann ein neuen Thread, wenn du die Frage schon in einem laufenden Thema gestellt hast?

Bitte lies hierzu den Punkt 12 der Netiquette. Vielen Dank.


*closed*


----------

